# Old Knitter, New To Knitting Paradise



## knitsnfits

Hi all,
I've been knitting for over twenty five years. At first I took knitting classes just to have a night out away from my two babies. Then I fell in love with it and needles have been in my hands ever since. Two more babies later and many years have added countless knitting projects to my portfolio. My children are grown now and I have two grandkids, Mark age 4, and Layla age 2, who keep me inspired to knit new and interesting things. My grandson loves Thomas the Tank Engine, I have never been able to find a sweater with a train motif.....if I did I probably would be sorry!  Sounds like a lot of work. Currently I am knitting chemo caps for my sister who is undergoing breast cancer treatment. I also just finished a pink poncho for her to wear during chemo sessions. I am inspired to knit a bunch and donate to Dana Farber, where she gets the best care. I have been living with thyroid cancer know for over two years, and Lupus. I have knitted up lots of hand warmers for myself over the years as well. Never a dull moment with our health problems but knitting has seen me through some tough times. It takes me out of my head and helps me focus on creating something beautiful and giving me a sense of purpose. I love it!


----------



## Heleena

It was very interesting to read your story - really. You have done wonderful knitting products. I think that it is good for our happiness to knit or do some other creative work. When you make them for your near persons it increases happiness. And when you knit you are happy. I wish you and your sister will be healthy soon! Thank you a lot!


----------



## MNSISSY1

Hi! I have a new greatgrandchild coming and would love to have your pumpkin sweater pattern! Adorable!
I am an old knitter too....but don't knit as much as i would like.


----------



## MNSISSY1

Hi! I have a new greatgrandchild coming and would love to have your pumpkin sweater pattern! Adorable!
I am an old knitter too....but don't knit as much as i would like.


----------



## YarnLady

knitsnfits,

Your knitting is really nice!! It all looks so great...

Sorry to hear about your sister's health and yours. Take care of yourself, and may God Bless you!

Prayers,
Yarnlady


----------



## ChocolatePom

Hope you both don't mind a prayer or two for you both. Your work is really nice. And I am sure it is most appreciated. Take Care


----------



## fluteymama

These pieces are wonderful! Good for you! I struggle with Fibro and arthritis, so I can relate to your Lupus, and as someone else said, I hope you don't mind an extra prayer or two. Peace!


----------



## peace

Welcome to the forum. You are doing some wonderful work. When you do for others it comes back to you in abundance. I will keep your sister and you both in my prayers. I will also put you on our pray line at church. You will have many praying for you now.
I am not the greatest knitter and have to do simple things. I taught myself how to knit when I was much younger and now am trying to get going again. I am knitting hats for retarded adults at the moment.
Blessings
Pat ;-)


----------



## craftyretiredsue

God bless you both. There is a thomas Train pattern out there but I will need to find out from a co-knitter, where it is located. Do you have a site to go to for the pumpkin pattern/duck and mittens? Would love to make those. I have had thyroid cancer and my husband had esophageal cancer. We have both totally recovered (me 20 years out and my husband 9 years out) so prayers do work. Sue


----------



## irish gram

Welcome, I lost my only sister to breast cancer about 7 yrs ago! I miss her terribly! God bless you for all your knitting projects---I will keep you both in my prayers--I had a aunt that knit hats and mitten sets for school children [underprivileged] and also adults that were living in a homeless shelter here in town. She passed away yestersaY FROM COMPLICATIONS due to knee replaxcement surgery--she was 85yrs..., I will miss her terribly---such a great woman!! I live on Cape Ann in Mass--I too am an older knitter & love knitting for family & friends~ God bless you and your family.


----------



## peace

Hi Irish
I think you need a prayer today also. I will say one for you.
I am an older Irish knitter also. I knit hats for adults who are retarded. It is very rewarding for me. I have to do simple things because don't know how to do hard ones. I taught myself to knit out of a book. You will have to do your aunts projects and it will keep her memory alive.
blessings
Pat


----------



## i knit

the two baby sweaters are just beautiful you do wonderful work & the colors are perfect! Are the patterns freebes or a site anywhere to get them?


----------



## irish gram

Hello peace, thank you for your prayers---I really appreciate your concern! I actually told my cousins [my aunts children] that I wanted to take up where Aunt Betty left off. She was an inspiration and did her work anonymosly [sp?]. She was knitting almost up to her death--Thanks again for your kind words and prayers!


----------



## Carol L.

Hi and welcome to the forum! I love the projects you have shared with us. They are absolutely adorable and the little duck sweater is irrestible and definitely put a smile on my face!

Can you share pattern info with us for all your projects or maybe point us in the right directions? Especially the duck sweater?

My blessings to you and your sister for better health and brighter days ahead and I'll keep both ouf you in my prayers.

May I ask what type/brand of yarn you used for the chemo caps and the poncho? I would like to make some of these to donate and am not sure what would be a good yarn choice to use.

Have health issues of my own and I whole heartedly agree with you that the knitting helps get me through some tough times and keeps me centered on the finer things in life like the love of family and friends and the thought of making something for someone else to help make their world a little brighter and happier. I receive as much from that as I give. Continue your great work!

Carol L.


----------



## Ragdoll

Hi Knitsnfits,
Your work shows such a sence of humor. I love the way you have posed it. The pumpkin sweater is absolutely darling. Thanks for giving smiles.
I am a 7-year survivor and had a very easy time with the chemo, but do not be surprised if your sister puts the poncho away for a while after her treatment. One needs a little time to get past it all.


----------



## peace

Need a new friend and an Irish Lady you can contact me at [email protected]comcast.net
I am 70 years old and just got back to knitting. I have 44 retarded adults that I help with gifts at Christmas otherwise they get nothing, sort of the forgotten. My name is Pat and would love to hear from you.
Blessings
Pat


----------



## cdclayton

beautiful story and beautiful work!!


----------



## yona

Thank you for posting your beautiful work - I am soon to be grandmother for the first time and would love to make the 'pumkin' sweater if you'd like to share the pattern.

Thanks, Yona


----------



## mcguire

Hi knitsnfits, I talked to my neice yesterday, her home is in Ca. but went to visit her dtr in Ga last year, she had breast ca surgery 2 yrs ago, but while at her dtrs, they
found she had ca in her back. Yesterday was her birthday and she found it has gone in to her liver. We are very close,
we were both born in the same bed, same room. I was
10 and I didn't know we were having a baby. Then you did
not tell the young ones, found out when I came home for lunch from school. I am almost 84 now and have been
very luck with my health. Take a Vit B12 shot once a month
and aleeve for a hurt knee.(dog made me fall) no other 
medication. My prayers are with you and your sister
along with MY Jane.


----------



## lori2637

May God Bless you and your sister in your illnesses and keep knitting, it keeps the rest of us sain also.


----------



## MaryE.

knitsnfits, send us some photos of your chemo hats, I'm sure we'd like to see them. I made about a dozen hats this past year for the oncology department at our local hospital.
I was treated at the center several years ago and I want to pass along the kindness I shared in while I was there.
I'm going to start on some bucket type and sun hats in cotton or rayon/viscose for the summer.


----------



## glnwhi

Hi Knitsnfits, your work is beautiful . It's good for us to knit we think on that instead of our problems so much . My gdaughter is battling throat cancer now it has been ongoing for 6 yrs. now. I will remember you and yours in my prayers. Prayer changes things. Glenda


----------



## mcrunk

Welcome to the Forum!!


Myra in Alabama


----------



## SailorRae

Welcome...your knitting is wonderful. All my best that your sister will soon be well : )


----------



## zonacolleen

What wonderful work! And you are in my prayers. What commitment to knit and fill the aches and pains with that kind of love. I am just back to knitting more after taking a hiatus for a long time. It is now harder to remember all the stitches, etc. However, about 27 years ago a knit a baby sweater for a grandson and another for a granddaughter. The boy's sweater had several trains on the back and the girl's had a fawn on it. The spots were difficult. I do not have the pattern but I do remember that I got the kit at Mary Maxim. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Palenque1978

Knitsnfits, welcome to the forum. 

Thank you for sharing your story. Sending prayers for you and your sis.

I like your knit work, especially the fingerless gloves. What pattern did you use? Could you share it with us?

I knit lots, mostly because I love it... but, because of my knees and lower back degenerative disc, it's very difficult to walk and stand for any period of time. This means that I have to "lay low" lots, and this gives me the opportunity to knit, knit, knit. However, arthritis in my hands sometimes makes knitting difficult, but I keep on truckin'. Like Rosanne, Roanna, Danna's father used to say: "There's always something."


----------



## jaykayone

lovely sweaters! - my best to you and your sister ; i will say a prayer for both of you ! you have a wonderful outlook ! knitting helped me cope with the loss of my mother ( heart disease) and my sister 11 months later of ms. and prayer gave me peace !


----------



## tbbrown12369

Very nice work. Do you have the pattern for the fingerless mittens.
tbbrown12369


----------



## tbbrown12369

:-D 
Myra,
What part of Alabama, I live in Troy, south of Montgomery.
tbbrown12369


----------



## tbbrown12369

Hi Mary, I am at present knitting hats for one of the Indian 
Res. in the midwest. I have about 7 or 8 but wll continue knitting until the fall and then ship them off. 
I know what you mean about the Chemo. I took my knitting with me when I had a treatment. It is always so cold in there.
I like your hats, what ever you call them.
Happy knitting, I got started because I could not sit still. I can now sit still because my hands are moving. 
tbbrown12369


----------



## raelkcol

Wow! Those are really great. I have been knitting for a year and love it. My daughter who is 35 also has lupus and a few other health problems. I have tried to get her to learn to knit but it doesn't interest her at all. She loves putting puzzles together and the paint by number projects. I try to keep her busy while I am knitting. 
It's fun to see who will finish first.


----------



## Queenmawmaw

Welcome from Texas,
Just from reading all of posts after yours, you already know you are in the right place. This site makes me thank my Grandmother(MAMA BESS) and God, for teaching me to knit 50 years ago. Add my prayers for you to your lists. I firmly believe when knitting for others, every stitch counts as a prayer, one for the knitter, and one for the patient.
God Bless, Queenmawmaw/Wanda


----------



## MaryE.

tbbrown, You're right about the cold. I always tried to wear something warm and there were always blankets available.

I couldn't knit with the second drug I received because it caused neuropathy in my hands. First, they hurt too badly to hold needles, then they were numb and I couldn't hold needles. I had to wait several months until the feeling came back in my fingers before I could knit again. What I mostly did was play computer games. I padded the front part of the keyboard on my laptop where my wrists and the heels of my hands rest so I was able to use it when my hands were so affected by the chemo. Computer games and books are what got me through it. 

For the most part, I donate all the hats to the hospital. If they ever have too many, I'll probably donate to one of the shelters here. 

I see you live in West Palm; not much need for warm hats there. When you've done chemo hats, did you use cotton? I think I'll switch to it for the summer here. 

I got the idea for an eyelash yarn chemo hat from Lion Brand, then I saw some on one of the sites that has patterns for chemo hats that called them no-hair, hairy hats and I liked the idea of no-hair hair. I use the Lion Brand pattern, but all of the colors shown on the chemo hat site gave me a lot of ideas. I'm all for fuzzy/hairy chemo hats. I'm trying to find some new stitches to use for hats. I love lace, but having my bald scalp shine through the lace isn't what I'd have wanted and I'm following that principle with the hats I contribute. 

Knitsnfits showed some really cute items. My accomplishments are mostly hats, with few excptions.


----------



## Christine Dix

thank you for sharing your story, and I would love to see the caps you make. I'm sure a few of us knitters would make & donate. I started knitting again now that I've quit smoking, it has brought out my creativity. 4 months smoke free & knitting, crochetting, sewing up a storm !! Keep sharing !!


----------



## Chags

I just make the chemo caps out of fun fur yarn, circular needles. They are soft , light weight, cool, so they can be used indoors. Also have some colors that actually look like hair. Have a friend who was in the hospital (bone marrow transplant) . Her hair started to fall out, so she had it shaved, Could not cope with hair every where. A couple of days later, she had a new hat, One of the nurses had not seen her in a while, and said to her , I had to look twice, I could not believe your hair is already starting to come in . Now I have made her hats in many colors so she can pick one for her mood. I just sent her a pretty light purple just to chase the winter away. She was so happy with it
Chags


----------



## MaryE.

Fun fur/eyelash hats are selected pretty quickly. The local hospital's oncology department has a resource room and keeps hats there in a chest of drawers. Patients can select from the available hats, and contributers just add their hats to the inventory. I've mostly made the Fun Fur/eyelash hats in bright colors rather than hair-like colors but would like to do a few hair-like colors too. They seem to be pretty popular because they are always gone when I take in more of them. I've had 3-month follow-ups and I take in hats whenever I go.


----------



## MaryE.

raelkcol, your daughter might enjoy computer games too. I use a laptop on my lap. I sit on the sofa with my feet propped up on the coffee table and my computer in my lap. I had begun playing computer games just before I started chemo and got addicted to them while I was taking chemo. I mostly play hidden object games. If your daughter is interested, I'd suggest looking at Big Fish or Real Player game sites. My personal favorite is Big Fish. There is a monthly fee to belong, the price of one game. You have to pay the fee, but you can choose whatever game you want for that membership fee, each month. You download the games and they are yours, on your computer. Most games are 6.99 each, a bargain over what you'd pay in the stores. A back-up CD is extra, but there is no need for one because Big Fish keeps a record of your purchases and you can download another copy anytime you want, no additional charge. I reccommend computer games as therapy when you need it. It's a lot less expensive than a therapist and you get some measure of enjoyment out of it. It improves your thinking skills and can help you while away the time when you are not in a position to do a lot of physical activity. Knitting does much the same thing for many people, but it never hurts to have another option. Even if you knit, sometimes you need another distraction.


----------



## sheila72

very nice ;0 :lol:


----------



## vergief

I also will say prayers for you and your sister. I also have a new great grand daughter. She arrived Friday night and is a little puffy in the face, but she is beautiful.
I mailed her blanket that I knitted to her parents on Monday so it should have made to California by Friday.

I am 90 year old and I have been knitting since I was 16.
A food friend taught me how. I taught my daughter and several others. Thats how it goes. /We teach others and they
teach others and on and on.
vergief


----------



## mrssonsew

yes I have been knittin them too and givin to cancer patients even a little 10 year old who only had till end of December and here it is March goin on April and she still looks like a little angel. I also have the skull cap that I do for the soldiers been sendin to grandson (My Marine)and he is givin to buddies.


----------



## MaryE.

Passing on our knowledge is probably the most valuable thing we can do. I learnd a lot of crafts from my grandmother, but not knitting. I don't know why, but she didn't knit. She did beautiful embroidery, crochet and tatting, all of which she taught me when I was little, but not knitting. It is something I would like to ask her now, why she didn't knit.


----------



## Christine Dix

congratulations on your granddaughter ! So true , we do pass this special gift on. My granddaughter tries... but it's a bit slow.. Still it is Our Time together !


----------



## Viviane

great hats!
Do you have patterns to share.
Thanks,
Viviane


----------



## cvcopp

I love your projects. Very Pretty!. I am sending well wishes to you and your sister.


----------



## knitwit29

Cute ...cute and cute!!!! Nice job!


----------



## glassgoddess

How many skeins does the hairy hat take? Any special place where I can find that pattern?


----------



## Chags

I generally use one skein of fun fur. Pattern just google chemo caps. Pattern is free, and is knitted or crochet. I do fine it much easier to knit. I also use circular needles so there are no seams
Chags


----------



## Sallyflymi

Welcome from the middle of the mitten. What great projects you have made. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## sybbie

Viviane said:


> great hats!
> Do you have patterns to share.
> Thanks,
> Viviane


----------



## mcguire

I am so glad the day I saw this, and clicked on. I have met so many wonderful women. bless you all....


----------



## Palenque1978

Mcguire, I'm glad too.


----------



## dixiegran

Would you share information about the pattern you used for the "hairy" yarn hat pictured here? I have some of that yarn and would love to make a couple of hats from it for myself and my granddaughter. 
You do beautiful work and are exceedingly generousl
Bless you!
DixieGran


----------



## irish gram

hello gerief, I am expecting my first great-grandchild in May--am working on a Irish-knit cardigan--just about done---have pick up the stiches for the hood--then sew together---I've been knitting for 50 years. Also have an Irish baby blanket started---have about 6 inches done!!! A lot of work and time consuming---love doing it!! Hope I reach 90 years and able to still knit---God bless you!!


----------



## irish gram

hello tbbrown,I give to an Indian reservation in S. Dakota---try to send toiletries etc. besides the donation but that is a wonderful idea knitting mittens and hats--I'm so busdy knitting for grandkids, neices & nephews etyc that that totally escaped me. I just lost my Aunt who always knit for poor children in our community and also homeless adults--I thought that I would carry on her tradition--and now will add the Indian kids at St Josephs'. thank you for sharing!


----------



## raelkcol

Nice assortment. Love all of them.


----------



## glassgoddess

Irish Gram, are you sending things to Pine Ridge? I'm knitting little newborn caps for them. I have about 45 so far. They have an infant mortality rate of 30%!! The caps are more than cute, they help them stay warm, as newborns are not able to stabilize their body temps right away. I'm using a Singer crank knitter.

Jackie in Wisconsin


----------



## MaryE.

glassgoddess, this is the hairy chemo hat link http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt10.htm
There are other hats on the site that you might find you like. 
The Lion Brand pattern is called: Knit Chemo Cap Pattern #: 50566AD. It's knit from Lion Brand® Fun Fur and Microspun. I used the Lion Brand pattern in the hats I posted photos of. I have used several different brands of eyelash and different weight category 3 yarns to strand with it. The Head Huggers pattern doesn't use another yarn to strand along with it. For the summer, I think the Head Hugger pattern will probably be better. For winter, the Lion Brand pattern wins hands down. Cold winds whip right through loosely knit hats and wigs too. That was a surprise, I can tell you. I used a full skein of fur and part of another for the hats. It depends on how much yarn is in a skein and most aren't overly generous. Lion Brand has 64 yards in solid color skeins and 57 in multi color skeins. There can be a large difference between brands in the length of the skein, but count on needing 2 skeins of almost all brands. Aldemir eyelash is a brand that is essentially a double-skein and takes only one skein per hat. Hobby Lobby makes an eyelash called Haute Fur that is also a longer skein and 1 skein is enough for a hat. Haute Fur is also a dense yarn and you need to use a larger needle than with most eyelash yarns. No matter the weather, you don't need to strand Haute Fur with another strand of yarn. I've bought a lot of eyelash on eBay so I can get colors I like. Locally, the only fur/eyelash yarns that are available are Lion Brand and Hobby Lobby yarns. I've bought a lot of eyelash on eBay so I can get colors I like and have bought different brands than I've ever seen locally.


----------



## PauletteB

Your story is so inspiring. Knitting like laughter is good medicine for the mind body and soul. I pray that you and your sister will be healed and that you don't loose that love for knitting.


----------



## MaryE.

knitsnfits, I love your avatar, sort of like a prlude to texting while driving, only it's a lot more useful. My son had nodular thyroid cancer, had his thyroid removed and radiation therapy for it about 2 years ago. He's doing well and I hope you are too. I hope your lupus stays under control too. It's wonderful to be able to knit through adversity. Your little sweaters are so adorable. I particularly like your well-dressed duck in the hoodie although the striped sweater is just as sweet and everything is so well done.


----------



## Christine Dix

god bless you & yours... knitting keeps my mind in happier places.


----------



## irish gram

Hello glassgoddess. I have never heard of Pineridge until now. If you would be so kind to give me all info about it, I would love to knit for them as well! I lost my youngest son to cancer 27 years ago and give all that I can to St Josephs Indian School in memory of m y son. It's a wonderful feeling knowing that you are doing something to help out those that are less fortunate. Any info you give me about Pinridgewill be appreciated. Than ks in advance!


----------



## knitsnfits

Hi All,

Thanks for your prayers!! Love them and am quite happy to have people praying for me and my loved ones! The pumpkin sweater is an adaptation of a free pattern I got off the Knitty site. Look up the baby sweater called "Daisy" It is shown with and without the hood. I just used orange yarn and accented with green stripes at the cuff and bottom. I knitted the leaves on my own and attached to the hood, (I opted for garter stitch rather than stockinette). Trial and error kind of thing. The multi colored sweater came from a book called "Mindful Knitting". Basically it is an easy sweater that helps you use up small balls of stash yarn. The fingerless gloves are a free pattern from Caron Project#e06092. Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## chodge

I got very emmotional when I read all of your kind words to this lady. There are some wonderful and great kind people in this world. I send my prayers and wishes to all of us who experience health problems and pray that we may ALL endure to the end. Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## peace

What a nice response. I also think the ladies are wonderful and kind. I am very happy I found this sight and joined.
Pat


----------



## chodge

this is a great Forum. Wonderful people and ideas. Thank you.


----------



## sheila72

I am working on the knit sweater that has smocking above the arms. It is very nice looking will keep you posted as I do the smocking. I making the sweater with Caron Simply Soft . I like their yarn for childrens sweaters.
 the smocking will be done with a lighter yarn.
smiles


----------



## glassgoddess

Google Pine Ridge. It's the 2 poorest counties in the U.S. 30% infant mortality rate, 50% diabetes, like a 3rd world country. Please email me at glassgoddessjewelry.yahoo.com. for more info. Thanks for asking. Jackie


----------



## Palenque1978

Wow... I came in here to see what else was being said about 
Knitfits work and I see the name Pine Ridge, and St. Joseph's Indian School.

It's a shame what this country did to it's indigeneous people. I have donated as much as I can afford to St. Joseph's in Pine Ridge for years. My daughter and her friends would drive from California to attend Pow Wows. Which, unfortunately, are no longer held. 

It's truly a worthwhile community to support with any means, money or goods.


----------



## thirwoodnana

I have been reading all of these letters and realizing how lucky I am and how we can always find someone worse off than ourselfs.I have R.A.,Lupus,and Fibro,.My daughter in laws mom just had a double mastectomy.She was cancer free for 13 yrs. and now it,s back. She also goes to Dana Farber.I feel so badly as she has always been the Gramma who would go bike riding with the kids etc.while I couldn't even get on the floor to play a game.I'm sure she will be okay as she has a very positive additude.I have taught all of my girl grandchildren how to knit,but none of them are really into it yet.They are too busy.They range from age 24 down to 12. I haven't taught the 5 yr.old yet.My mom taught me when I was 17,but after making one sweater I gave up as at the time the kneedles clicking togeother drove me nuts.I didn't take up knitting again until I was in my 30's as my mom and aunts all knitted things for my kids.Even though I started late I have been knitting for over 20 yrs.My biggest accomplishment was knitting a christening dress for one of my grandbabies.My mother had cut the pattern out of Womans Day magazine and had it a book filled with patterns of things she wanted to make.She never got to make it as she passed away and a yr. later I decided to make it.It was quite a challenge for me as it was a very lacy pattern,but I did get through it.lolPrayers and best wishes to everyone of you.Marianne


----------



## thirwoodnana

I just had to write again after reading aboutSt. Josephs Indian School. My brother was a Sacred Heart Priest out of Hales Corners ,Wisconsin and his order runs it. I didn't know that people knitted things for them.My brother passed away 5 yrs. ago and I've Lost track since then.


----------



## dahbunny

Greetings All! I'm new to this site and am loving it! Inspiring me to see if I can get a group together to knit chemo caps and other things to donate. I've been trying to get a group of nurses together after work to teach them to knit and wouldn't these be perfect little projects to do?! I've been knitting for...(YIKES!)45 years and just jumped into machine knitting too. I loved that punkin sweater and since I have 4 g-daughters, might have to dream up something along those lines. I like to knit socks cause you can't beat wool for warming feet, and the new patterned yarns keep it interesting. (Can you tell? Doesn't take much to entertain me - kinda like a chiuauha on sugar) I tend to start with patterns, and then find a spot where I think "Gee why did they do it THAT way instead of THIS way" and so I'm off on my own rabbit-trail of design. Sigh. Get myself into some real jams this way!
I also have 2 g-sons who I got started with a knitting loom at Christmas - they made their Mommy a hat and scarf and sooooo cute! One g-daughter likes to knit (with needles and loom) and had big plans to make baby bibs and sell on Ebay. (Mind you, she is only 7 years old and hasn't finished one bib in over 2 months!! But who am I to dampen her dreams?)
Ah well, enough about me and glad I found you all!!


----------



## chodge

Please let us know when you have it finished. Would love to see it. Thanks.


----------



## chodge

But at least you have planted seeds for your g-daughters to remember and share those special memories.


----------



## glassgoddess

In Pine Ridge, Winter can start with heavy blizzards in October and go till May, so if you want to knit, think something warm. I'm in Wis. not far from Hales Corners, my friend Ellen Holly from Elkhorn, Wi. goes to Pine Ridge several times a year. About 3 years ago, she said it was the first year they had not found any of their elders frozen to death. Sounds like the 1800's? We try get warm things for the kids to go to school, so I'm knitting 100 hats by the end of the year, longer "beanies" that can be turned up over the ears. I'm using a larger needle and two strands of yarn. She also tries to help see that everyone gets a Christmas gift, so maybe some of my hats will go to adults. We took their lovely land where they could hunt and fish and gave them 2 million acres of desert where nothing grows so there is poverty, limited nutrition, and despair/alcoholism. Many kids have lost parents and are raised by other family members. Population is near 40,000 and very spread out. Thanks for considering them as a possible cause to knit for.


----------



## thirwoodnana

I've been to Wisconsin three times and loved it.The people are so friendlyIt was home to my brother,Fr.Frank. He was a chaplin on the Hales Corners fire dept.At my church the parishoners send new clothes to St. Josephs School at Christmas time.I would like to knit some hats and mittens etc. but I sometimes can't even hold the needles so i'll have to play it by ear.Usually I can only knit for an hour before my hand cramps up,so it's slow going.


----------



## MaryE.

glassgoddess, where do you send the hats? Do you have an address?

Knitsnfits, don't forget to post a photo of your next hat. Thanks for letting us know the location of the patterns you used for your sweaters and the mitts. Are you the mitt model? I'm wishing I had a pair now. Guess I need to get busy.


----------



## Christine Dix

I'm speechless & sick. I went to Friends of Pine Ridge website. It offers address for USPS & FedEx. We may not be "rich", but have more than we need to survive. Time to box up things they need & send it out. Thank you for the info. Chris


----------



## Palenque1978

I love you ladies. Glassgoddess, thank you for giving this forum the information about Pine Ridge.

Christmas and winter time are not the only times when we can bring knitted/crocheted cheer to Pine Ridge with caps. There are so many items we can make for them through the year: light-weight blankets, socks, shawls, toys... knitted dolls, animals, etc. 

Wouldn't it be great if we could begin a movement via Knitting Paradise to supply Pine Ridge with knitted/crocheted items?


----------



## knitsnfits

Mary,

My 21 year old daughter, Sarah is the hand model! She steals projects right off my needles! I barely have time to sew them up! Although, I shouldn't complain. She says she "reps" them for me and then I get orders to knit them for her friends. (I work cheap, usually for the cost of the yarn plus enough to buy a new skein) I give uber discounts for the college kids. Besides, knitting isn't really work, is it?? nah!!!


----------



## MaryE.

knitsnfits, you and your daughter sound like one of my knitting instructors and her daughter. She made a gorgeous entrelac shawl and her daughter, like yours, ripped it off the needles, never to be seen again (except on her daughter).


----------

